# Guau, guau



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola a todos,

Estaba leyendo un hilo, y me sorprendió encontrar esto:



> Originally Posted by *Juan Jacob Vilalta*
> El burro rebuzna, pero la onomatopeya es: ¡Haaaa, hi, haaa, hi, haaa!
> El perro ladra, pero la onomatopeya es: ¡Warf, warf! o ¡Uof, uof!,  dependiendo de la raza, de la región y del idioma que hablen.
> Corríjanme si ando mal.


 
Creí que los perros en cualquier país de habla hispana ladraban "guau, guau". ¿Me equivoqué?


----------



## Prima Facie

Holka,

Escrito sin duda "guau guau", pero si me pongo a imitar el ladrido, nunca diría "guau" sino "warf" o "uof".

Ignoro por qué, la verdad. ¿?¿?¿


----------



## romarsan

En otros lugares no sé Valeria, los de mis vecinos hacen "guau, guau". Cierto es que unos le ponen más corazón y le echan más horas que otros, pero no se salen del guión...


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile, “guau, guau”.
Algunos, los más gordos y añosos, a veces pronuncian algo así como “guof, guof”, pero sólo es un tema de pronunciación, porque escribirlo lo escriben como todos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaén

Pues en México (al menos hasta donde conozco), también los "interpretamos" guau, guau. En caso de perros viejos o grandes, como dice el amigo Vampiro, pues explicamos que se trata de un perro viejo o grande, pero creo que no cambiamos la onomatopeya.

Ah, sí, sólo como detalle cultural, en Brasil lo transcriben e interpretan como "au, au".

Saludos a todos!


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Aqui en Venezuela hay muchos perros porque cuando encuentran algo que los sorprende o les gusta mucho dicen "guao" que bueno está.


----------



## Jaén

PAOLO PISANI said:


> Aqui en Venezuela hay muchos perros porque cuando encuentran algo que los sorprende o les gusta mucho dicen "guao" que bueno está.


Bueno, creo que también damos a veces unos ladriditos de placer


----------



## Colchonero

Tengo una extraña sensación de _déjà vu_: primero los pavos y ahora los perros. 

*Guau-guau*. No admite discusión.

Lo de ¡Warf, warf! o ¡Uof, uof!, sólo podría admitirse si el perro en cuestión estuviera en pleno ataque de asma.


----------



## sergio11

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Creí que los perros en cualquier país de habla hispana ladraban "guau, guau". ¿Me equivoqué?


 
Hola, 

Estás defintivamente en lo cierto. El ¡Warf, warf! o ¡Uof, uof! es extranjero. Sin embargo, en países hispanoparlantes, aún los perros extranjeros ladran "guau." Yo no he visto ningún perro que desobedezca el DRAE.

Saludos


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues será cuestión de razas...jamás diría que un yorkshire onomatopéyicamente hace "guau guau" y menos aun un Bullmastif. Vamos...que no, que no :-D


----------



## Colchonero

Prima Facie said:


> Pues será cuestión de razas...jamás diría que un yorkshire onomatopéyicamente hace "guau guau" y menos aun un Bullmastif. Vamos...que no, que no :-D


 

Mira que os gusta enredar...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> En otros lugares no sé Valeria, los de mis vecinos hacen "guau, guau". Cierto es que unos le ponen más corazón y le echan más horas que otros, pero no se salen del guión...



Él de uno de mis vecinos empieza algo así: ¡Ggrrrruu, ggrrruu, ggrrra!. Solo después de eso sigue con ¡Guau, guau!.
Algunas noches nos deleita con un concierto de ¡Auuuuuuuuu!¡Auuuuuuuu!
Un día, el dueño lo pisó involuntariamente. Aún me parece escuchar el ¡Aii!¡Aii!¡Aii!.
En resumen, tiene (y por lo que recuerdo, no es caso único) varias onomatopeyas, de gruñido, ladrido y aullido.
Según el dueño, además ronca. Me merece toda confianza, pero no lo he oído.


----------



## Jaén

Prima Facie said:


> Pues será cuestión de razas...jamás diría que un yorkshire onomatopéyicamente hace "guau guau" y menos aun un Bullmastif. Vamos...que no, que no :-D


 
Creo que es más cuestión de estilo.

Si se trata de un yorkshire, o un chihuahua, cuando mucho, yo hago la voz aguda para imitarlo, si es un mastín o un san bernardo, pues la hago más ronca nomás.

Si no, cómo representarías el ladrido de un yorkshire??


----------



## Vampiro

Prima Facie said:


> Pues será cuestión de razas...jamás diría que un yorkshire onomatopéyicamente hace "guau guau" y menos aun un Bullmastif. Vamos...que no, que no :-D


Mi yorki cuando ladra más bien se asemeja al ruido de un patito de hule, pero si tuviese que escribir acerca de su ladrido yo podría “guau, guau”.
Es lo que dictamina la RAE, y como saben yo soy muy obediente de sus designios:

*guau.*
*1. *onomat.U. para representar el ladrido del perro.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## cbrena

Encontré este estudio de onomatopeyas perrunas. 

¡Los perros ladran diferentes idiomas!  

Ladridos en 29 idiomas

Catalán: bub (bub) *
Gallego: guau (guau)
Euskera: au, txau, zaunk (au, txau,zaunk)
Castellano (España): guau (guau)
Castellano (Cuba) jau (jau)
Francés: ouah (ua)
Inglés: woof (uf)
Alemán: wau (vau)
Italiano: bau (bau)
Portugués: ão (ão)
Sueco: varf (varf)
Checo: haf (jaf)
Eslovaco: hav (jau)
Polaco: jau (jau)
Griego: gab (gabe)
Turco: hav (hau)
Rumano: ham (jam)
Noruego: voff, vov (vof, vove)
Danés: vov (vou)
Finlandés: hau,hauba, vuh (jau,jauba,vuj)
Ruso: gavv
Holandés: woef (vuf)
Búlgaro:: bau (bau)
Húngaro: vau (vau)
Japonés: wan (uan)
Chino: wo (uai)
Wolof (Senegal): mbow
Sudanés: haw
Amharique (Etiopía)i (u)

* Entre paréntesis la pronunciación


----------



## Jaén

cbrena said:


> Encontré este estudio de onomatopeyas perrunas.
> 
> ¡Los perros ladran diferentes idiomas!
> 
> Ladridos en 29 idiomas


 
Sí, es verdad, y en ningún idioma dice si se trata de un perro chiquito o uno grandote, verdad?


----------



## Bloodsun

Muy interesante este hilo... No es la primera vez que me pregunto esto de los ladridos, y cómo es posible que los perros ladren diferente de un país a otro. 

Las onomatopeyas surgen a partir de intentos por transcribir determinados sonidos, por lo cual sería lógico que en todos los países transcribieran más o menos igual un mismo sonido. LOS PERROS LADRAN IGUAL EN TODOS LOS PAÍSES, hay que aclararlo, no viene por ahí la diferencia.

Sí es cierto que algunas razas de perros tienen un ladrido un tanto particular, más agudo o más grave, pero también más largo o más corto, más áspero, etc. Y en todos los países se encuentran perros de todo tipo y raza. La onomatopeya adoptada en cada región podría variar según cuál tipo de perro fuese el más común por allí, o según qué raza de perro tuviese aquel a quien se le ocurriera estandarizar la onomatopeya.

Yo siempre he leído y escrito *"guau, guau"*, pues así es la onomatopeya aceptada en español. Sin embargo, puedo asegurarles que jamás he escuchado a un perro pronunciar claramente "guau, guau"; pareciera que tienen alguna dificultad para pronunciar la *ge*. Se podría decir que aproximadamente el ladrido tiene esa estructura en la mayoría de los casos, pero hasta ahí nomás.

Algunos perros, yo podría jurar que dicen "Woof, woof" (uf, uf), y no es que sean ingleses, tan solo es así como ladra su raza, sumado a que son perros viejos, cansados o perezosos. Otros hacen "au, au, au" con una vocecita muy aguda e insoportable. También he oído a algunos "perros" (razas muy pequeñas que dan lástima y a duras penas se les puede llamar perros) que dicen "warf, warf", o que más bien espetan.

Sin embargo, más allá de algunas diferencias aisladas, es indudablemente que la mayoría de los perros (incluyendo a los de la calle, que son una gran parte y que son perros como la gente) tienen un ladrido similar: "(g)uau, (g)uau". Algo así. Algunos pronunciarán la *ge* con más nitidez, otros alargarán la *u*, otros lo antecederán de un gruñido que da miedo...

Pero que en español la onomatopeya es *"guau, guau"*, de eso no hay duda más allá de la pronunciación. Y eso se los dirá la RAE, a quién últimamente no le importa demasiado que la pronunciación difiera con la escritura... La idea de estandarizarla es que todos los que lo lean entiendan que se refiere al ladrido de un perro, en contraste con otros animales. Dejémosle a los traductores la tarea de interpretar los ladridos extranjeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hombre, lo decía porque hay x razas de perros, ¿qué no?
Entre el ladrido de un San Bernardo (o san bernardo, eso también se ha discutido) o gran danés y un chihuahueño o cualquier perrito faldero hay un abismo gutural.
Sostengo lo dicho.


----------



## Vampiro

En ese listado de los 29 idiomas, hay algunos que más que perros parecen murciélagos.
Interesante lo que plantea Bloodsun, quizá se deba a una raza predominante en determinadas regiones.  Si abundan los pekineses, lo más probable es que la onomatopeya más aceptada se parezca al ladrido que tienen los perros de esa raza.
Pero yo no menospreciaría a los perros pequeños, hay algunos que son verdaderas fieras en tamaño matchbox, dispuestos a enfrentarse a un oso de peluche si es necesario.
_


----------



## Pinairun

El perro de mis vecinos debe ser algo especial, porque el otro día me dijo "hola".


----------



## Vampiro

¿Qué habías fumado, Pina?
 
_


----------



## Jaén

Pinairun said:


> El perro de mis vecinos debe ser algo especial, porque el otro día me dijo "hola".


Estás seguro de que no era el perico??



Ciertamente lo que dicen Bloodsun y Vampiro es verdad, pero aún así, en español, la onomatopeya del ladrido sigue siendo guau guau.

Ah, sí, Juan Jacob también tiene razón, la diferencia entre el ladrido de un chihuahueño y un rottweiller es gutural. Sería cómico que un gran danés ladrara estridentemente como un pequinés, o viceversa.

Pregunta incidental: si un perro aspira gas helio, se le afecta la voz, como a los humanos?


----------



## Bloodsun

Jaén said:


> Pregunta incidental: si un perro aspira gas helio, se le afecta la voz, como a los humanos?



¡Que buena pregunta! tendríamos que hacer la prueba...

Yo, al menos, he visto algunas películas en que sucedía algo semejante, y era muy cómico, la verdad


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> ¿Qué habías fumado, Pina?





Jaén said:


> Estás seguro de que no era el perico??


 
¿Tan difícil es de creer?
(Discúlpenme, pero no he podido resistirme. Nos borran, seguro)


----------



## Bloodsun

Pinairun said:


> ¿Tan difícil es de creer?
> (Discúlpenme, pero no he podido resistirme. Nos borran, seguro)



Aunque nos borren... Hay perros y perros. ¿Aquel que te dijo "hola" tenía hocico y una cola? ¿o acaso era un perrito faldero?


----------



## Jaén

Bloodsun said:


> Aunque nos borren... Hay perros y perros. ¿Aquel que te dijo "hola" tenía hocico y una cola? ¿o acaso era un perrito faldero?


 Ah, es cierto.

Los hay que tienen hocico y rabo, y nada originales para abordar a una mujer.

También se les conoce como monstruos de acera (banqueta/paseo/ ...)


----------



## Pinairun

Bloodsun said:


> Aunque nos borren... Hay perros y perros. ¿Aquel que te dijo "hola" tenía hocico y una cola? ¿o acaso era un perrito faldero?


 
Se llama Bongo, es de una raza pija. Con un pelo gris marengo, largo, suave. Las orejas largas y caídas, esbelto. Medirá unos 60 cm de alto.

No dice "hola" muy claro. Pero suena algo parecido. No sé si es porque lo trajeron de Bélgica.


----------



## Jaén

Pinairun said:


> Se llama Bongo, es de una raza pija. Con un pelo gris marengo, largo, suave. Las orejas largas y caídas, esbelto. Medirá unos 60 cm de alto.
> 
> No dice "hola" muy claro. Pero suena algo parecido. No sé si es porque lo trajeron de Bélgica.


 De Bélgica??

Ah, bueno, entonces está explicado!! Seguro que es mucho mejor educado que los nuestros!


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> No dice "hola" muy claro. Pero suena algo parecido. No sé si es porque lo trajeron de Bélgica.



Añado el belga a mi lista, y van 30.


----------



## Bloodsun

Jaén said:


> De Bélgica??
> 
> Ah, bueno, entonces está explicado!! Seguro que es mucho mejor educado que los nuestros!



Claaaro!! Acá los perros nos atacan directamente, ni siquiera un saludo antes...


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

Volviendo a lo serio, las onomatopeyas, en cualquier idioma, no tienen tanto que ver con el sonido real que quieren imitar, sino con la facilidad de expresarlo en ese idioma y la ocurrencia del primer autor que lo puso en papel y lo impuso en la lengua. 

Así que, a eso me referí cuando dije que todos los perros ladraban "guau" en español; no que el ladrido se asemejara o no a la onomatopeya. Además, la "g" inicial, que no está en otros idiomas, es la misma de "güevo" y "güeso," es decir, proviene de la dificultad de pronunciar algunos diptongos sin una consonante inicial en español.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> No dice "hola" muy claro. Pero suena algo parecido. No sé si es porque lo trajeron de Bélgica.



El de mis vecinos debe ser japonés: no dice nada, pero se inclina...


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El de mis vecinos debe ser japonés: no dice nada, pero se inclina...


 
¿Tú ves?


----------



## Jaén

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El de mis vecinos debe ser japonés: no dice nada, pero se inclina...


Te digo!  Los hay de una educación, que nos sorprenden!



sergio11 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Volviendo a lo serio, las onomatopeyas, en cualquier idioma, no tienen tanto que ver con el sonido real que quieren imitar, sino con la facilidad de expresarlo en ese idioma y la ocurrencia del primer autor que lo puso en papel y lo impuso en la lengua.
> Saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Se trata de tener una forma estándar, para evitar confusiones.

Lo mismo que el ladrido, pasa (a riesgo de hacer crecer - y desviar - la discusión) con la onomatopeya del canto del gallo.

En México siempre la leí y escribí como kikiriki. Ya en Brasil, por ejemplo, la representan como cocoricó. Yo les digo que esa es la gallina cuando pone un huevo.

PD - Alguien ya probó con su perro lo del gas helio?? Si lo puede grabar y poner en el Tú-tubo, mejor.


----------



## Bloodsun

sergio11 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Volviendo a lo serio, las onomatopeyas, en cualquier idioma, no tienen tanto que ver con el sonido real que quieren imitar, sino con la facilidad de expresarlo en ese idioma y la ocurrencia del primer autor que lo puso en papel y lo impuso en la lengua.
> 
> Así que a eso me referí cuando dije que todos los perros ladraban "guau" en español; no que el ladrido se asemejara o no a la onomatopeya. Además, la "g" inicial, que no está en otros idiomas, es la misma de "güevo" y "güeso," es decir, proviene de la dificultad de pronunciar algunos diptongos sin una consonante inicial en español.



Tiene más sentido eso de la facilidad _humana_ para pronunciarlas. De ahí que los ingleses hayan acaptado *"woof, woof"*, más sencillo de pronunciar para ellos (aunque, técnicamente, con esa onomatopeya estén representando solo a una parte de los perros). No me imagino a un inglés diciendo *"guau, guau"* (a una persona inglesa, se entiende, no a un perro).

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

sergio11 said:


> Además, la "g" inicial, que no está en otros idiomas, es la misma de "güevo" y "güeso," es decir, proviene de la dificultad de pronunciar algunos diptongos sin una consonante inicial en español.


Los "güevos" mejor ni tocarlos, que tienen signitos ortográficos y diptongos y terminan quitándonos la diéresis y después convirtiendo el güau en gau...


----------



## Jaén

cbrena said:


> Los "güevos" mejor ni tocarlos, que tienen signitos ortográficos y diptongos y terminan quitándonos la diéresis y después convirtiendo el güau en gau...


Sí!! Los "de esos", mejor dejarlos en paz!!


----------



## patacon1950

Valeria, ¿sabes una cosa bien curiosa? Aquí en los Estados Unidos pareciera que todo el mundo se la pasa ladrando, pues cuando algo les sorprende, dicen: ¡guau!


----------



## Bloodsun

patacon1950 said:


> Valeria, ¿sabes una cosa bien curiosa? Aquí en los Estados Unidos pareciera que todo el mundo se la pasa ladrando, pues cuando algo les sorprende, dicen: ¡guau!



Más bien creo que dicen "uow" , en contraste con nosotros que sí decimos claramente "guau".

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la gente ladra diferente según el país...


----------



## cbrena

patacon1950 said:


> Valeria, ¿sabes una cosa bien curiosa? Aquí en los Estados Unidos pareciera que todo el mundo se la pasa ladrando, pues cuando algo les sorprende, dicen: ¡guau!



*Wow!! * ¡Y ladran en español!


----------



## patacon1950

[Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la gente ladra diferente según el país][/QUOTE]

Me gustó mucho tu comentario final Bloodsun


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

cbrena said:


> Encontré este estudio de onomatopeyas perrunas.
> 
> ¡Los perros ladran diferentes idiomas!


 
No sé yo si será que ladran en diferente idioma, o en realidad es que nosotros los escuchamos en idiomas diferentes.

Me va quedando claro que sí que los perros hispanoladrantes pronuncian "guau, guau" como norma general, si bien es cierto que mi Roger - nada pijo, mezcla de terrier y algo aún por determinar - emite diferentes sonidos según a quién se dirija.

Al cartero, por ejemplo, le dirige una combinación de sonidos: velar, oclusivo, sonoro, seguido de alveolar, vibrante, sonoro: grrrrr. Al veterinario le dirige una combinación de sonidos totalmente diferente: velar, oclusivo, sordo seguido de vocal fuerte y abierta y semivocal, formando un diptongo decreciente: kaiiiii.


----------



## wondersilvia

Al que sabe pronunciarlo en Inglés, el ladrido sí suena WARF


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la gente ladra diferente según el país...


¡Y que lo digas! 


Valeria Mesalina said:


> No sé yo si será que ladran en diferente idioma, o en realidad es que nosotros los escuchamos en idiomas diferentes.


¡Eureka!  hemos dado con el quid de la cuestión.
El problema de la incomunicación radica más en el que escucha que en el que habla.


----------



## Bloodsun

cbrena said:


> ¡Eureka!  hemos dado con el quid de la cuestión.
> El problema de la incomunicación radica más en el que escucha que en el que habla.



Exactamente. Yo escucho que los perros me hablan, incluso me gritan, pero yo no logro entender más que una onomatopeya...


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Exactamente. Yo escucho que los perros me hablan, incluso me gritan, pero yo no logro entender más que una onomatopeya...



Lo tienes fácil, como gata, sólo tienes que maullar, pero no olvides decir tu _miau_ en su propio idioma. 

Yo me quedo como_ "El búho que no podía ulular"_ de Robert Fisher & Beth Kelly.


----------



## Jaén

cbrena said:


> Lo tienes fácil, como gata, sólo tienes que maullar, pero no olvides decir tu _miau_ en su propio idioma.
> 
> Yo me quedo como_ "El búho que no podía ulular"_ de Robert Fisher & Beth Kelly.


 
Si se trata de escoger, prefiero "El gato que iba solo", de Kipling.

PD - No dejen de avisarnos cuando alguien haga el experimento del perro aspirando gas helio, eh?


----------



## ricardofelipe

En EEUU también interpretan diferente el canto de un gallo, que en América latina decimos algo así como quiquiriquí.
No es que los perros o los gallos emitan diferentes sonidos en cada país, es simplemente que los interpretamos diferente. Es un asunto cultural.


----------

